#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > سوال: راه لینک کردن یک برنامه برای اجرا در اکسس

## bermuda.vbs

با سلام

میخوام در اکسس یک گزینه ایجاد کنم که وقتی روی اون کلیک میکنم فایل Setup یک نرم افزار اجرا بشه .

چطور میتونم این کار رو انجام بدم ؟

ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
ابتدا یک کلید در فرم اضافه کنید. سپس کلید را انتخاب کرده و از سمت راست در تنظیمات کلید، گزینه hyperlink address را پیدا کنید و در آن مسیر فایلی که میخواهید باز شود را وارد نمایید.2017-02-03 12_57_35-Access.png

موفق باشید

----------

*bermuda.vbs*,*farzad_yousefi*,*saeed40*,*shahkoh*

----------


## bermuda.vbs

انجام دادم . مشکلم کاملاً حل شد

نتیجه : با استفاده از این روش مشکل من کاملاً حل شد

با تشکر از جناب نکویی

----------

*saeed40*

----------

